# Seven new frog species discovered...



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thought this was an interesting article that everyone would enjoy:

Scientists from India have discovered seven new frog species belonging to the genus Nyctibatrachus, commonly known as Night Frogs. This find is a result of five years of extensive explorations in the Western Ghats global biodiversity hotspot in India. Four out of seven of the new species are miniature-sized frogs (12.2-15.4 mm), which can comfortably sit on a coin or a thumbnail. These are among the smallest known frogs in the world. 

read more:

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/02/170221080504.htm


----------



## kuvats (Nov 6, 2012)

that is pretty cool information


----------



## stevel (Oct 17, 2015)

Interesting article. Thanks for sharing. It would be nice to get some and try breeding them. Seems like conditions would be similar to the regular thumbnails but wonder what kind of temperature requirements they would have?


----------



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty awesome!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

These little guys are so cool!

They would scare me as a keeper, though. Thumbnails are tough enough for me to manage as it is. I can't imagine trying to wrangle an escaped one of these once they hit the ground. No way I get them up off the ground without squishing them... Some things are great just to know that they are out there in the wild. I don't need the responsibility of having these at my house...

Mark


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

stevel said:


> Interesting article. Thanks for sharing. It would be nice to get some and try breeding them. Seems like conditions would be similar to the regular thumbnails but wonder what kind of temperature requirements they would have?


I'd be speculating when I say that they would probably have identical requirements as dart frogs. Climate in India vs South America.

If I remember correctly, part of the reason they hadn't been discovered was because they kept to the leaf litter and their camo is perfect.


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Encyclia said:


> These little guys are so cool!
> 
> They would scare me as a keeper, though. Thumbnails are tough enough for me to manage as it is. I can't imagine trying to wrangle an escaped one of these once they hit the ground. No way I get them up off the ground without squishing them... Some things are great just to know that they are out there in the wild. I don't need the responsibility of having these at my house...
> 
> Mark


Agreed, there is actually a species of frog in the FL Keys that is tiny like these and brown. No idea if they are invasive or what species they are.

When it rained I'd have to save dozens of them from my pool and they were impossible to wrangle. They could jump really far for their size too.


----------

